# Schwinn? camelback



## Tino (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

Found this camelback bike without a head badge. I would like some help identifying this bike. Please let me know if more pictures are needed.
It looks like it might be a Schwinn based on the sprocket. 

I bought the bike for parts but after closer inspection there might be some half way decent original paint under the blue paint.
Not sure how well it will clean up but I will make an attempt, maybe it turns out to be a nice survivor.

Thanks,
Tino


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2015)

Betcha it's a Colson. Can we get close ups of the dropouts & fork where fender attaches?


----------



## Tino (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your fast reply, here are the pics as requested


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2015)

Colson it is! Nice find


----------



## Tino (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, any idea on the approximate year? And what kind of badge should I be looking for?

Tino


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't have my book handy, but I'm thinking early-mid 30's? 

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle940


----------



## Tino (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Colson it is! Nice find


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 211391




Definitely! As well as "dropout" shape, chain adjusters,chainring & dropstand


----------

